# Positive Pit Bull cartoon at Draw the Dog



## bkasanoff (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm the co-founder of DrawtheDog, and today's cartoon was inspired by a Pit Bull.

We waited a while to feature our first Pit Bull cartoon, because we wanted it to portray the kinder, gentler side of the breed. I hope you like it:
*
"A Deer" cartoon*

We'd love to post more Pit Bull cartoons, so please submit your stories via the Make Your Dog Famous page on our site.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

cudooooosssss that is cool . ill have to send onein for you to draw .


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

yea i like it


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

That is really cute! I like the site!


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Do your dogs ever prance like that? Chaos did it a lot!
Why do they do it?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol Great Job!


----------

